# Post a song you like



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Actually Jas reminded me of this song, its off the same compilation CD that the song she has posted came from.

*Milosh* You make me feel.






BB


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Melted me...


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

It has the same affect on me.
Although I never know if you are being serious Em :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

John Lee Hooker & Santana - The Healer


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Nick Cave.






Nick Cave & P.J Harvey -Henry Lee






BB


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Zero 7: Destiny






3098


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Zero 7: Destiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check it out:



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *Zero 7 "Destiny"*


Snap! good taste in tunes Polly.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Sarah Brightman - Deliver Me


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Orbital - Doctor?


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

nine inch nails - "something i can never have"

"...Everywhere I look you're all I see.
Just a fading fuking reminder of who I used to be...."


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

This song is so lovely. Relaxing.

*Tori Amos- Winter*


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

*Transatlantic- We All Need Some Light*

I'm in a quiet mood right now.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Another great song.

*Dream Theater- Another day*


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Dead Disco- Metric

I love that band.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Yeah that was a good song C Numb.






*This Mess We're In*
Shit video, but good song.
Gotta love PJ Harvey, she only does backup on this track but............

Greg


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

One of my favorite songs by possibly my favorite band.

On Your Own- The Verve


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Yeah I am a like the verve also, but Its the first time I have head that track. I only own one of there CD's and I probably like this song the best.






*The Verve- Lucky Man*

Greg


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Im still the same person said:


> Yeah I am a like the verve also, but Its the first time I have head that track. I only own one of there CD's and I probably like this song the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lucky man is a good song too. Thats off the urban hymns album which is there best selling album and best known album. On your own is off the album a northern soul which i think is there best album by far. There's hardly a song on it that i dont like.

Too bad i couldnt find it in any of the shitty record shops around here so i had to download the whole thing. If i ever find it in one of the record stores that sell the more obscure albums ill buy it.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

^


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

The Verve: Wigan's only claim to fame.

Well; that and a relegation battle. Pah.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> Oh God, I friggin' hate Metric.
> 
> *Pink Floyd - Dogs*
> 
> Phenominal.^^


 How the hell can you hate metric? The music is great, it's original, there canadian and it's nice to find a canadian band that's actually good and hit's it somewhat big, and on top of that the singer is a total babe.

But we all have different tastes and everything. Id probley hate alot of the stuff you like.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

a.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Pink Floyd - Dogs
> 
> Phenominal.^^


The whole album is Phenomenal, probably my favorite.





*pink floyd- dogs*

Greg


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

comfortably numb said:


> Tigersuit said:
> 
> 
> > Oh God, I friggin' hate Metric.
> ...


That album of Metric with Dead Disco on it is pretty solid, but their earlier stuff is HORRIBLE. And yes, I also like the Emily Haines solo project.

I would prefer Arcade Fire as a Canadian band that's hit it big overseas, although their latest album has a lot of highs and lows on it.

In fact, to contribute to this thread I'll say that my current song that I've been listening to a lot lately has been,

ARCADE FIRE - NO CARS GO

Don't have a Youtube link as I can't be bothered.

s.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

sebastian said:


> That album of Metric with Dead Disco on it is pretty solid, but their earlier stuff is HORRIBLE. And yes, I also like the Emily Haines solo project.
> 
> I would prefer Arcade Fire as a Canadian band that's hit it big overseas, although their latest album has a lot of highs and lows on it.
> 
> ...


 I like the Emily Haines solo project as well. Ive only heard a few songs off it though yet. Ive been meaning to buy the CD but ive been short on cash lately.

As for arcade fire i gotta say i can't stand them. I don't know what it is about them but i just don't like them at all.



> A better Emily Haines "project" is Broken Social Scene. I saw them live a year ago, and it was such an unbelievable performance. I counted 17 people on stage at one point. It was like a rock orchestra.


 Tigersuit are they still together? I didnt even know if they where or not.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

up.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Pictures - sneaky sound system

*


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Martika-Toy Soldiers*


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Justify My Love.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Love the new set up Rev.

Bailee


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[be]


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It's to fukking bad that i don't have high speed internet and i can't actually watch any of this stuff.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

comfortably numb said:


> It's to fukking bad that i don't have high speed internet and i can't actually watch any of this stuff.


It is a crime. You will be FORCED to get it ultimately. I've waited until I couldn't stand downloads of simple updates anymore. It's a conspiracy! The computer industry wants you to buy MORE, MORE, MORE ......

See this tune: Hope it works

It's in the "adult section". *Lady Marmalade w/Christina, Li'l Kim, Pink, Missy Misdemeanor (love that), and Maya*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OMG it works!

Rev you are da' man!






A video to *Marvin Gaye's "Mercy Mercy Me, (The Ecology Song)*
Marvin Gaye, brilliant. May he RIP. The video sounds better than live videos.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Boogie Wonderland - Earth, Wind & Fire *


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

> Marvin Gaye's "Mercy Mercy Me


Nice and smooth =)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

There is a thread further down in That's Life where people were listing their fave tunes and links to YouTube...

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10888

If I do this anymore I'll get nothing done....

One of my favorite songs
*Todd Rundgren - "Hello It's Me"* of tremendous sentimenal value to me. Todd looks a tad 1970s freaky, LOL. Well, that was his schtick. I guess no worse than my fave Elton John in HIS outlandish outfits, OMG.

OK, this has to be it, or I'll be here all day, again procrasting .... Getting ready for my REAL summer break. I need a REAL break. I just have too much fun down here in "That's Life"






I don't know, it seems there was a lot more talent in my day, but who knows, we all love what we grew up with. "Hot Fun In the Summertime"

"Back in the Summer of '69", "those were the best days of my life".....


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh Hell, one more, my favorite of *Phil Collins*. Farewell tour, great group drum intro, of *Take Me Home* another sentimenal favorites.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

This is a tad cornball, but literally this represents the artists I grew up with.

Quincy Jones directs. So many greats, to me, in this:

*We Are The World - USA For Africa*
Michael Jackson wrote this I believe.
So many stars including Bob Dylan, Diana Ross, Dionne Warwick, Paul Simon, Bruce Springsteen, Ray Charles, Tina Turner, Stevie Wonder, just look at the faces, a stunning collection. And there's Dan Aykroyd who joined in the choir, lol. Wanted to contribute. OK it's sentimental crap but it gathers togeher some greats.

This was "my music", my musicians that I loved. They still look so young! Ah a sentimental journey.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Hey Dreamer,

That was a journey back.
I looked out for Dan Aykroyd :lol: couldn't see him though :lol:

Greg :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

*Prodigy - Voodoo People (Pendulum Remix)*






*Prodigy - Baby's Got A Temper*






*Prodigy - Girls*


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I feel physically ill after watching those. Especially the first and second last one.

BB


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Darren said:


> LOL :lol: Thanks Em.
> 
> BB


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

obsessivebrandon said:


> nine inch nails - "something i can never have"
> 
> "...Everywhere I look you're all I see.
> Just a fading fuking reminder of who I used to be...."


I like that one too. I like this one better though 
It's my second favorite song this week 

*NIN - Right Where It Belongs*


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I just found this

Soda and his Million Piece Band - Infirmary


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

'Burnout' by Electric Wizard

I wish I could dream
Dreams turned black I'll never see
Can't you see, nothing is real
Transparent world I cannot feel
I cannot feel

Imprisoned within my brain
Dried and burnt out
Chemical stained


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

One crowded hour- Augie march


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

I love Metric and Arcade Fire...lol


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Uhuh!!! Cansei de Ser Sexy or CSS!!! Just love them...I just feel like dancing and laughing when listening to them...


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

This just has some great memories attached to it for me.
I think I was about 9 when it was recorded. It was the first album I brought.
In through the out door : led zeppelin

Led zeppelin . fool in the rain.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Edit


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

The truly multi-talented *Hugh Laurie* (Dr. House on TV) playing a song he wrote called *Mystery*


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

[quote name="DreamerThe truly multi-talented *Hugh Laurie* (Dr. House on TV) playing a song he wrote called *Mystery*[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: I love it!

"Hated me
I'd be foolish to ignore the possibility
That if we ever actually met, 
you might have taken a really violent dislike to me"


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Layla, this guy amazes me. He is indeed hilarious. He also has a band, he's a comic, a serious actor, and gorgeous. 8)

OK, trip waaaay down memory lane.

Classics from the '60s. Definitely before my time, but I loved it to death as I got older. And I indeed ended up in California after uni.





*The Mamas and the Papas - California Dreamin'*


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Dreamer said:


> The truly multi-talented Hugh Laurie (Dr. House on TV) playing a song he wrote called Mystery


That guy cracks me up :lol:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Earthtone 9 - Amnesia


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Falling_Free,
Amnesia brought this to mind ... so many songs that are so nostalgic damnit ...

*Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds*


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Grinspoon : Black Tattoo

sorry no link, If anyone can find one could you post it for me.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

The go betweens.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Rock and Roll uh huh!

 Tiger Army ahh I have their new album on loop 
*Tiger Army - Incorporeal*





*The Cramps - Bikini Girls With Machine Guns*





I'm in a weird mood....


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Bjork - Pluto


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

God I'm old, lol.

I can't take the violent imagery in some of the current videos. I'm just a traditional pop gal I guess.

I think THIS was my first album, don't puke. Glen Campbell's Greatest Hits.
Glen Campbell worked with songwriter Jimmy Webb, in the same way Burt Bacharach worked with Dionne Warwick. I love all four of them. There are so many songs by both composers it's ridiculous, covered over and over and over.

Anyway, Dreamer's sentimental journey. I remember these lyrics to this DAY.

*Glen Campbell- Wichita Lineman*
Written by Jimmy Webb






Could easily be applied to the veterans of the Iraq War, this was for Vietnam, or perhaps Korea. Nothing changes.

"Galveston oh Galveston
I still hear your seawinds blowing
I still see her dark eyes glowing
She was 21, when I left Galveston

Galveston oh Galveston
I still hear your seawaves crashing
While I watch the cannons flashing
I clean my gun
And dream of Galveston

I still see her standing by the water
Standing there, looking out to sea
And is she waiting there for me
On the beach where we used to run?

Galveston oh Galveston
I am so afraid of dying
Before I dry the tears she's crying
Before I watch your seabirds flying in the sun
At Galveston
At Galveston"


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ine.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, Tiger, I know you are a drummer, but, well, l like vocals, LOL.

Here's to REV. The name of this forum IS

*That's Life - Frank Sinatra*

Here's for the Rev ....






Stupid record jacket, no video, but great sound again....


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Greg, at your service 8) however, son, I like this band better than others, but the tone is worrying me, lol. Good God, dragging a guy from the back of a car. Sigh. Kids these days, lol.

I like this group though, considering. And the good guy got away with the girl.

*Grinspoon - Black Tatoo*


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Dreamer, I hadn't seen the clip before.

Greg :wink:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Killing joke - love like blood


----------

